# مرجع لجميع انواع المواسير واستخداماتها



## sam7jon (1 فبراير 2015)

ارجو من اصحاب الخبره تزويدي بمرجع لجميع انواع المواسير وتصنيفاتها وتطبيقاتها 


وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## القناص الميكانيكي (13 ديسمبر 2016)

الى الاخ الكريم يتم حاليا التحضير بدورة شاملة للانواع اللانابيب النفطية واستخداماتها من قبلي بعد اتمامها سيتم رفعا بالمنتدى ... وشكرا


----------

